# Nationale Alarm-App warnt Volk ab 2017 vor Terror



## Gamer090 (10. September 2016)

Hi zusammen

Weiss gar nicht wo dieser Thread eigentlich hingehört, deswegen in der RuKa.

In der Schweiz plant die Regierung eine App für Android und iOS die vor Terrorattacken oder Katastrophen warnen soll, der Startschuss soll 2017 sein. Um diese App zu entwickeln werden 230´000Fr. benötigt, die Warnungen über SMS oder Cell Broadcasting zu senden steht ausser Frage, eine Begründung gibt es nicht wirklich.
Besitzer von Mobiltelefonen mit anderen Betriebsystemen haben wohl einfach Pech gehabt und könnten im schlimmsten Fall nicht rechtzeitig durch andere gewarnt werden, was auch tödlich enden kann!

Quelle: 20min
---------------

Na toll, anstatt eine SMS an die ganze Bevölkerung mit Ort, Geschehen, Datum und Uhrzeit zu senden will man Sinnlos Geld in eine App stecken die dann nicht mal für alle Mobile Betriebssysteme verfügbar ist. Da ich Windows Mobile nutze, wäre ich im Notfall nicht gewarnt! Aber lieber "Fortschrittlich" sein als 99% der Bevölkerung zu warnen und Touristen wären damit auch nicht gewarnt denn die würden die App sicherlich nicht installiert haben. Man kann den Text der SMS einfach Mehrsprachig verfassen die 160 Zeichen werden für die nötigsten Infos ausreichen. Jedes Mobiltelefon konnte auch schon vor 10 Jahren SMS empfangen!!
Was die Entscheidung angeht eine App zu entwicklen: WIE KANN MAN NUR SO BLÖD SEIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Stryke7 (10. September 2016)

Schwachsinnig ...

1) Die News-Apps aller Betriebssysteme haben doch bereits eine Funktion integriert um besonders wichtige Events direkt auf den Homescreen/Infocenter zu pushen.

2) AFAIK haben die Mobilfunkanbieter bereits Systeme in Betrieb, die im Notfall Warnungen an alle Mobiltelefone im Gebiet versenden können. Das ist selbstverständlich unabhängig vom verwendeten Betriebssystem, sondern geht per SMS oder ähnlichem.

3) Diese Thematik wurde bereits oft genug besprochen und man kommt eigentlich immer zu dem Schluss, dass eine separate App nur für Notfallbenachrichtigungen vollkommener Schwachsinn ist.  Das werden nicht genug Menschen installieren, man kann durch die funktionale Exklusivität auch keine Funktionstests durchführen, usw.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. September 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Schwachsinnig ...
> 
> 1) Die News-Apps aller Betriebssysteme haben doch bereits eine Funktion integriert um besonders wichtige Events direkt auf den Homescreen/Infocenter zu pushen.
> 
> ...



Zu 1, Funktioniert doch nur mit Internet? Ich kenne solche die sind 60+ und nutzen keine Smartphones und falls überhaupt dann nur zum telefonieren, alles andere ist ihnen zu kompliziert  
Zu 2, Das an wäre Cell Broadcasting, aber SMS finde ich trotzdem besser weil bei CB bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das jedes Gerät einfach so empfangen kann
Zu 3, Der Speicherplatz ist doch voller Fotos, wer installaiert da noch eine unnötige App?  Da muss ich die recht geben


----------



## Stryke7 (10. September 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Zu 1, Funktioniert doch nur mit Internet? Ich kenne solche die sind 60+ und nutzen keine Smartphones und falls überhaupt dann nur zum telefonieren, alles andere ist ihnen zu kompliziert


Tja, was will man machen. Wie würdest du die denn sonst erreichen wollen?  


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Zu 2, Das an wäre Cell Broadcasting, aber SMS finde ich trotzdem besser weil bei CB bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das jedes Gerät einfach so empfangen kann


Ich denke das wird per SMS umgesetzt, aber da bin ich kein Experte. 


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Zu 3, Der Speicherplatz ist doch voller Fotos, wer installaiert da noch eine unnötige App?  Da muss ich die recht geben


Es gibt große SD-Karten für sehr wenig Geld ...  da passt schon noch eine weitere mini-App drauf


----------



## Gamer090 (10. September 2016)

Mit SMS erreichst du jeden egal wie alt er ist 

Was SD Karten angeht, bei manchen ist sogar die voll


----------



## T-Drive (10. September 2016)

Immer wieder erfrischend, samstagmorgens um halbneun so einen Schwachsinn zu lesen. Am besten jedem Schweitzer ein Blaulicht auf die Birne schrauben die bei Gefahr losgeht, dann klappts auch mitm Nachbar.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. September 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mit SMS erreichst du jeden egal wie alt er ist


Deshalb macht man das wohl auch? 


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was SD Karten angeht, bei manchen ist sogar die voll


Ganz ehrlich, große SD-Karten sind super billig.  Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wie einem der Speicherplatz ausgehen kann ...


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> In der Schweiz plant die Regierung eine App für Android und iOS die vor Terrorattacken oder Katastrophen warnen soll, der Startschuss soll 2017 sein.



Und Windows Phone User gucken wie immer in die Röhre. 
Das sind dann die ersten Opfer. 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, große SD-Karten sind super billig.  Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wie einem der Speicherplatz ausgehen kann ...



Frag einen iPhone User, der nur Geld für die 16Gb Version hatte.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Windows Phone User gucken wie immer in die Röhre.
> Das sind dann die ersten Opfer.


Auf der anderen Seite sind Windows User dafür bekannt, nicht ganz so dumm zu sein wie iSheeps, vielleicht können die sich noch selbst retten 


Threshold schrieb:


> Frag einen iPhone User, der nur Geld für die 16Gb Version hatte.


Selbst schuld


----------



## Gamer090 (10. September 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Immer wieder erfrischend, samstagmorgens um halbneun so einen Schwachsinn zu lesen. Am besten jedem Schweitzer ein Blaulicht auf die Birne schrauben die bei Gefahr losgeht, dann klappts auch mitm Nachbar.


Das würde wirklich helfen 


Threshold schrieb:


> Und Windows Phone User gucken wie immer in die Röhre.
> Das sind dann die ersten Opfer.


 Jep leider 




> Frag einen iPhone User, der nur Geld für die 16Gb Version hatte.


Das ist genau das was ich meine


----------



## sp01 (11. September 2016)

schwachfug...

nagut viellicht etwas zu kurz gedacht, aber ich finde die altmodischen Sirenen und Radio/TV Durchsagen immer noch effektiver.

Was schon angesprochen wurde ist, das Netzbetreiber schon seid langem ein Möglichkeit haben solche Notfallmeldungen loszuschicken. Nur ratet mal was vermutlich einer der ersten Zielen sein wird


----------



## Gamer090 (11. September 2016)

sp01 schrieb:


> schwachfug...
> 
> nagut viellicht etwas zu kurz gedacht, aber ich finde die altmodischen Sirenen und Radio/TV Durchsagen immer noch effektiver.
> 
> Was schon angesprochen wurde ist, das Netzbetreiber schon seid langem ein Möglichkeit haben solche Notfallmeldungen loszuschicken. Nur ratet mal was vermutlich einer der ersten Zielen sein wird



Die App funktioniert auch nur über den Netzbetreiber  Also die Sirenen und Radio sind wie gesagt eigentlich die beste Idee, aber über SMS würde es auch noch gehen


----------

